# CO2 in Hartford?



## aqualandcullen (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone have a source for CO2 tank refills in the Hartford area? I was going to Plainville, but the place has short hours and I can't ever get there.


----------



## aqualandcullen (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow. No responses or advice. That's great. Does the NE Plant Society even exist anymore?

In case anyone is reading this thread I thought I would share the place I finally found. Tech Air, 576 Christian Ln, Berlin, CT (860) 229-1834 www.techair.com They don't do refills only exchanges. They took my old fire extinguisher red tank and swapped it for a silver one. It only cost $16 to swap out a 5# tank. I definitely recommend the place.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,
I get mine refilled at a welding supply place in Manchester (the name escapes me right now)- it's near the Buckland Mall. They open at 7am!

NEAPS indeed was disbanded for the summer and plans were to resume in the fall (that would be now). Last year's president, Bailin Shaw, has stepped down, and I have not heard from his successor, Dennis Deitz, in some time. So I'm not really sure what is going on.

Thanks for posting, sorry no one replied.
penny


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

This was the last post at our website by an officer, back in May. You could post questions at the NEAPS site also, but unfortunately it doesn't get visited much either.

The Future of NEAPS
Submitted by dennis on May 2, 2007 - 11:31am. NEAPS Newsletter
Hello All,

A club's strength depends on the membership's involvement in both online discussions and participation at monthly meetings. Unfortunately for our group, we have seen a steady decrease in interest partly due to the inability to attend meetings as a result proximity issues associated with the New England region. Although we have attempted to remedy these issues by spreading the meetings around the New England area, the attendance and involvement of the members has steadily faded.

Because of this decline in attendance, our officers are forced to reevaluate the need for our monthly meetings and would like input from both members and nonmebers for a solution to the issue that plagues this group. One suggestion has been to make the meetings quarterly and to advertise well in advance to allow adequate planning for people to attend. There are also other clubs that work strictly as an online group based on the same distance issue and our officers would welcome any feedback with regards to these groups. Until we obtain some information with which to make an informed decision, our meetings will be suspended for the time being and interactions will be limited to the website's forum at www.ne-aquaticplants.com.

We would like any ideas that might improve the membership involvement and participation.

Thanks in advance.

Bailin Shaw
Executive Officer
New England Aquatic Plant Society
www.ne-aquaticplants.com


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I subscribed to this thread hoping to get some info from your answers. Eventually I found a Cintas (the uniform people) location that specialized in fire protection. You may see if there's one in your area.


----------



## gbbudd (May 2, 2006)

any welding shop can help you out or a brewing supply company and if you can't get to these places at the hours there open. try buying a couple 20 pound tanks two tanks should last 6 months if not more.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

I was looking ito getting tanks but im not yet familiar on how to use these as i just began my planted tanks. I think i may purchas a couple tanks and do my research. This info helped ne out as well. I am in east hartford, ct buckland is literally 10 minutes from me. I work in buckland hills mall haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi TooMany Tanks
I'm in Vernon, in your area. Let me know if you need any help. I can give you some starter plants.
penny


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Well i have a lot of plants already. Im starting to think im out of my league right now. I have a lot of swords im going to need to trade. I love anubias. My swords arent looking all that great like when i got them. My bud sold them to me because they where gonna throw then out. I got them pretty cheap. I also dont have the soace or substrate for them. I would love a helping hand whenever u have free time. I work at charleys grilled subs today an tomorrow from 4-930 i have wednesday no work. Maybe we can plan something out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Kinda busy at the moment but if you have something specific you need help with let me know


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Plant I. D. And care. It can b something we plan. U familiar with animal city?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

I know it's not super close to Hartford, but I got a 5 lb. tank filled at Shoreline Gas in North Haven. They are a welding supply shop. They will fill it while you wait, although you need to get there before 4:30 pm on weekdays or 11:30 am on weekends.

Also, for anyone in CT or further, if you're interested we would welcome new members in CAPE. Please check our forum for more info. We are having monthly meetings all Winter. Most of the meetings are in Fairfield, but we have members in Hartford and I think we're going to try to do some meetings further north so that we can get better attendance.


----------



## Forumsnow (Mar 12, 2012)

Just thought I would introduce myself. Name's Karl, live in Tolland.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Karl, I am in Vernon, not far from you. There is another fellow here named Ke who also lives in Tolland!
penny


----------



## Forumsnow (Mar 12, 2012)

That's crazy, I'll have to try to find them lol


----------

